# iPhone 3.0



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm pretty impressed with the new set of features coming out.

For those that missed it, here's a quick recap:

-Cut, copy, & paste
-MMS 
-Push notifications
-A2DP stereo Bluetooth
-Ability to forward text messages
-Gaming and info transfer via Bluetooth
-Landscape view available in all major apps
-Ability to send multiple pictures
-Ability to send files via Mail
-Universal Spotlight searches 
-Tethering support

I'm sure I'm missing a few... but that's all that comes to mind right now.

iPhone 3.0 will be available "this summer".


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

AirRocker....you are an Apple guy for sure...do you own anything that isn't :lol::lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Rob77 said:


> AirRocker....you are an Apple guy for sure...do you own anything that isn't :lol::lol:


I try not to...


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Some good upgrades, things that should have been there a _long_ time ago, but glad we are getting them eventually at least.

I am a little ticked they are doing the pay for thing again, many of these things are just slight improvements that should have been there, not paid for extra features...and it really is not much at all for iPod Touch 1G users. Seriously, if anyone but apple pulled this crap they would be getting flamed, not applauded.

This should be a service pack or regular update, not a friggin pay for extra.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm impressed - if all these features pan out, especially, for me...

- copy paste
- turn by turn directions
- MMS
- tethering

...and they add in a little stability for good measure I'll be a happy dude.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Some good upgrades, things that should have been there a _long_ time ago, but glad we are getting them eventually at least.


Agreed 100%



Grentz said:


> I am a little ticked they are doing the pay for thing again, many of these things are just slight improvements that should have been there, not paid for extra features...and it really is not much at all for iPod Touch 1G users. Seriously, if anyone but apple pulled this crap they would be getting flamed, not applauded.
> 
> This should be a service pack or regular update, not a friggin pay for extra.


This update will not cost anything for iPhone owners... but it is $9.95 for iPod Touch owners...


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Didn't see this - had to work. So is this a firmware upgrade or a new version of the phone that will cost us another $299 if AT&T graciously lets us upgrade?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

This is a new version of the software... No new hardware has been announced as of yet...


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

There was not an announcement of new hardware, only firmware was announced.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Also note: This software will bring Bluetooth support to the 2G [strike]iPhone[/strike] iPod Touch...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Full list of announced features:

http://i.gizmodo.com/5171796/iphone-30-os-guide-everything-you-need-to-know?skyline=true&s=x

(Thanks to Canis Lupus for the link)


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Full list of announced features:
> 
> http://i.gizmodo.com/5171796/iphone-30-os-guide-everything-you-need-to-know?skyline=true&s=x
> 
> (Thanks to Canis Lupus for the link)


Good link... Thanks.

One other thing that I remembered seeing on the MacWorld blog (and I don't see in that article), is the ability to shake the phone to "undo"...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I'm looking forward to this upgrade. Should be a good one.

I remember reading on one of the blogs that some features will not work on the 2G iPhone. MMS comes to mind.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

AirRocker said:


> Also note: This software will bring Bluetooth support to the 2G iPhone...


What exactly do you mean? 2G iPhones have always had Bluetooth.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> What exactly do you mean? 2G iPhones have always had Bluetooth.


My mistake... I meant iPod Touch... I corrected my post...

http://www.engadget.com/2009/03/17/2g-ipod-touch-to-have-bluetooth-capability-unlocked-by-iphone-os/


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Some good upgrades, things that should have been there a _long_ time ago, but glad we are getting them eventually at least.
> 
> I am a little ticked they are doing the pay for thing again, many of these things are just slight improvements that should have been there, not paid for extra features...and it really is not much at all for iPod Touch 1G users. Seriously, if anyone but apple pulled this crap they would be getting flamed, not applauded.
> 
> This should be a service pack or regular update, not a friggin pay for extra.


I believe it has to do with Apple's accounting practices relative to the iPhone vs. the iTouch. In accordance with the iTouch accounting practices, Apple is required under Fed law to charge for the update. I do not know what the limits for such a charge are, however.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I realize the cost is only for iPod users, but that is the joke as they are benefiting the least overall...most features are more geared towards the iPhone folk.



PatentBoy said:


> I believe it has to do with Apple's accounting practices relative to the iPhone vs. the iTouch. In accordance with the iTouch accounting practices, Apple is required under Fed law to charge for the update. I do not know what the limits for such a charge are, however.


Ya, that was the reason/excuse before, it is very shady though and was looked into in great depth on many discussion forums without a final conclusion as of course some info is missing from Apple. The real question was why SOX applied so much in this situation but not others (like service packs on windows, the zune update, etc.). Overall though, the way the SOX rules are there is not necessarily reasoning for Apple charging so much for the update.

Could be the truth, but more than likely is mostly an excuse.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

There's a Federal law that says they have to charge for it?  :eek2:


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

tethering - what kind of cable would be required? The one that comes with the phone?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

tfederov said:


> tethering - what kind of cable would be required? The one that comes with the phone?


I've always assumed that it would be that cable, but who knows... any chance for them to make another 30 bucks. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Wireless tethering...? Is that an oxymoron?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nick said:


> Wireless tethering...?


Deafening silence...


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

Grentz said:


> I realize the cost is only for iPod users, but that is the joke as they are benefiting the least overall...most features are more geared towards the iPhone folk.
> 
> Ya, that was the reason/excuse before, it is very shady though and was looked into in great depth on many discussion forums without a final conclusion as of course some info is missing from Apple. The real question was why SOX applied so much in this situation but not others (like service packs on windows, the zune update, etc.). Overall though, the way the SOX rules are there is not necessarily reasoning for Apple charging so much for the update.
> 
> Could be the truth, but more than likely is mostly an excuse.


Well, I'm not an expert in these matters, and frankly don't want to be. 

In similar fashion, I remember Apple also charged for 802.11n drivers ($2) for certain mac computers which had the 802.11n cards prior to the release of the drivers.

BTW - Apple never charges for incremental updates, equivalent to service packs on Win XP.


----------



## intelisevil (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm still waiting for the upgrade so I can have a clear phone conversation when I have 4-5 bars . . .


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

PatentBoy said:


> BTW - Apple never charges for incremental updates, equivalent to service packs on Win XP.


Actually, arguably, they do at times. The OSX updates many times do things similar to what a service pack would do on windows, and they charge a lot for those. Some service packs on windows are just security/patches/etc., but some bring large fundamental changes like SP2 did on XP.

In any event, here nor there, I just dont like that they charge so much for what I and many think should just be an update. I was fine paying for the last one that had new apps, the app store, etc. This one though just has mainly features that should have been there, or are not directly related to consumer features (ex. the new dev stuff) and for those of us with the 1G iPod Touch we are gaining no new hardware.

As far as tethering, if they can do it like every other phone on the market with bluetooth, you should be able to do it via bluetooth. But who knows...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm in the freebie part of the developer program at the moment, while I read and play around with xCode to learn what is what.

I am half-tempted to go ahead and pay the $99 to become a full-fledged developer though, as the 3.0 beta is available right now for developers to get a head start on programming for the new OS.

I've been waiting, figuring I wouldn't buy-in until I was ready to start developing... but it might also be wise to consider starting with the 3.0 code since soon that will be the stuff to develop for. One of the new features (ability to communicate directly with another iPhone in-app) has possibilities that I had wanted to explore but this sounds to be an easier way to share info with a nearby user for a game or a utility app.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Count me in for wanting tethering and copy/paste support (in that order) ..

now if 'push' carries over to imap .. WooHoo! That would help immensely.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

andscape view support for more apps, cut and paste and GPS with turn by turn are what I'm interested in. I don't have a laptop so I don't care about tethering, and if I did I'd get Sprint Mobile Broadband. I don't text. When people text me I just call them back when I have the oppertunity. So that takes care a lot of the new features. Browse remote content also sounds cool, not sure how much I'd use it though. Shake to shuffle will be a nice alternative over using thee ear bud control to bounce between tracks.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Actually, arguably, they do at times. The OSX updates many times do things similar to what a service pack would do on windows, and they charge a lot for those. Some service packs on windows are just security/patches/etc., but some bring large fundamental changes like SP2 did on XP.


I've had 3 mac computers for 2 years and I've _never_ paid for any updates... 

They even gave me a free upgrade to the new OS since I bought my computer within a certain time frame of the new one coming out... You think Micro$oft is gonna do that when Windows 7 comes out??


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

tfederov said:


> tethering - what kind of cable would be required? The one that comes with the phone?


Considering how much attention they seem to be devoting to Bluetooth in this update, I'm sure it will be... At least I hope anyway...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

intelisevil said:


> I'm still waiting for the upgrade so I can have a clear phone conversation when I have 4-5 bars . . .


I have on and off issues with dropped calls, but I think alot of it has to do with AT&T's service... Every time it happens, I'm in the middle of the city, with a full 3G signal..

I've gone through the ropes with their tech support... and even got so far as to talk to a "tower tech" on the ground here in the city.. I gave him a specific instance of 3 dropped calls I had in one day on the same tower... He pulled the logs for the tower and the reason given was "network error"...


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

AirRocker said:


> I've had 3 mac computers for 2 years and I've _never_ paid for any updates...
> 
> They even gave me a free upgrade to the new OS since I bought my computer within a certain time frame of the new one coming out... You think Micro$oft is gonna do that when Windows 7 comes out??


Actually, Gateway did something like that for me. I was running Windows Me (IIRC) on a PC I had just bought and it was just around when XP was released. Because I bought it so close to the release I got a free upgrade of XP.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> I have on and off issues with dropped calls, but I think alot of it has to do with AT&T's service... Every time it happens, I'm in the middle of the city, with a full 3G signal..
> 
> I've gone through the ropes with their tech support... and even got so far as to talk to a "tower tech" on the ground here in the city.. I gave him a specific instance of 3 dropped calls I had in one day on the same tower... He pulled the logs for the tower and the reason given was "network error"...


... and that, my friend, is why I'm carrying a BlackBerry Storm.

It's not that I don't want an iPhone -- I do -- but the carrier is even more important to me than the handset.

"Your phone is only as good as the network it's on ..."


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Some great upgrades to the iPhone software. Kind of surprised it took so long for some of these (e.g. cut and paste) to show up...nearly 2 years after launching.



AirRocker said:


> I've had 3 mac computers for 2 years and I've _never_ paid for any updates...
> 
> They even gave me a free upgrade to the new OS since I bought my computer within a certain time frame of the new one coming out... You think Micro$oft is gonna do that when Windows 7 comes out??


IIRC, it was reported that MS is planning a program where any computers purchased after July 1, 2009 will receive a free upgrade to Windows 7 when it ships. I believe something similar was done for Vista.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> I've had 3 mac computers for 2 years and I've _never_ paid for any updates...
> 
> They even gave me a free upgrade to the new OS since I bought my computer within a certain time frame of the new one coming out... You think Micro$oft is gonna do that when Windows 7 comes out??


See Apple calls it a new "OS", in my book many times their new "OS" is really just a service pack of sorts and that is what I was referring too. Look how many OSX versions have been released at an upgrade cost of around $125 over the years...by my count, about 4 just over the lifespan of XP. and as mentioned above, MS does the free upgrade thing many times as well. It is more up to the OEMs though. They have done it with XP, Vista, and I am sure will do it with Win7.

Apple operates completely different than Microsoft, that is why it is so hard to compare even though people do all the time. Apple controls hardware and software, while Microsoft just controls software and does not even control the pricing of it, OEMs are free to make up bundles, promos, upgrades, etc. as they like. Both ways have their pros and cons, and have allowed each company to do things the other could not necessarily.

I am not anti-apple, I respect a lot of their products. Though I also do not like people who think they are gods gift to the world as they pull a lot of crap just like Microsoft does, just they usually do not get called on it and are good at hiding it in their marketing which is complete BS a lot of the time that many people believe without thinking.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Actually, Gateway did something like that for me. I was running Windows Me (IIRC) on a PC I had just bought and it was just around when XP was released. Because I bought it so close to the release I got a free upgrade of XP.


For a few months leading up to the release of Vista, if you bought a new computer from just about any of the major manufactures you got a coupon for a free upgrade from XP to the comparable version of Vista.



> I am not anti-apple, I respect a lot of their products. Though I also do not like people who think they are gods gift to the world though as they pull a lot of crap just like Microsoft does, just they usually do not get called on it and are good at hiding it in their marketing which is complete BS a lot of the time that many people believe without thinking.


Yep they do, Apple is just as bad if not worse than Microsoft in many aspects. Difference is Microsoft doesn't try to hide it, they're a business in it for the money as is Apple, but Apple tries to connect with their users on a more personal level making them believe they care. Apple is more the anti-establishment .

Nothing beats an iPod, and while the iPhone is an amazing device, quite a bit of these new features that are included in 3.0 have been standard on Windows Mobile Pocket PCs and SmartPhones for years now. Hell, my original Nextel phone from 2003 had turn by turn GPS with voice navigation. Granted it didn't have pretty graphics, the phone was monochrome, but it had it. I'm still shocked the iPhone doesn't have note synching, Palm Pilots have had this feature since what 1997.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Do you guys know if the bluetooth would be used to do none cable synching to your iMac? Is that what the tethering feature is? Wife will be happy to hear Cut and Paste is coming.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Do you guys know if the bluetooth would be used to do none cable synching to your iMac? Is that what the tethering feature is? Wife will be happy to hear Cut and Paste is coming.


No, teathering is when you use your phone as a modem for your computer (most commonly a laptop). Not sure if it would be via blutooth or the dock/sync cable.

A full blutooth profile would enable things like blutooth stereo streaming to compatible headsets, car stereos, etc with that feature.


----------

